# Different PL1/PL2 readings HWINFO vs Throttlestop



## Faide (Dec 2, 2020)

HI

I was running HWinfo while undervolted and noticed that the PL1/PL2 readings in HWINFO are still showing 45W/78W which is the default numbers in my machine. However i have these set at 35W/45W in Throttlestop. I know throttlestop works because i can change those numbers and when i run TS bench i can see that they have an impact on throttling.

My question is, is this normal? Am i missing a setting somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 2, 2020)

Try restarting HWiNFO. It might not update the power limits. 

If you run a stress test, you are going to know if the ThrottleStop power limits are being applied or not. Pretty sure they are.


----------



## Faide (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks....yes i definitely see the limits being applied when i stress test.


----------

